# Vektorprogramme



## Morillo (4. Februar 2003)

Welche Programme benützt ihr zur Zeit. Ich Freehand denn das ist die beste Software oder ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2003)

..das beste gibt es im EDV Bereich nicht, den das hängt immer von den Anforderungen ab...

btw.: Was für eine überflüssige Frage!


----------



## Morillo (4. Februar 2003)

ich bin neu hier un teste ob man hier blöde antworten bekommt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2003)

Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung:

Blöde Frage = blöde Antwort

Sinnvolle Frage = hilfreiche Antwort 

Aber da Du neu bist bekommst Du von mir einen Threadlink geschenkt:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials26870.html

Cu on board

Cutti


----------



## Morillo (4. Februar 2003)

ups....    
Sorry


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

Hab' auch noch eine blöde Antwort dazu: Es kommt auch immer darauf an, mit welchem Programm du dich am besten auskennst. Das ist dann auch das beste (für dich). Bei mir ist das zum Beispiel CorelDRAW!...


----------



## theionisator (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxych _
> *Hab' auch noch eine blöde Antwort dazu: Es kommt auch immer darauf an, mit welchem Programm du dich am besten auskennst. Das ist dann auch das beste (für dich). Bei mir ist das zum Beispiel CorelDRAW!... *




IIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEH Corel
....
Ich find Corel is was für Anfänger, Illustrator und  Freehand rulen!


;-)


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Juni 2003)

@ theionisator hier *Rúl7* nix - außer vielleicht Köpfe ...

=> .:lesen:.


----------



## 3Dnavigator (13. Juni 2003)

Wenn man sich mit CorelDRAW! mal befassen würde, würde MAN merken, dass dieses Programm genau so viel kann, wie Illustrator oder Freehand.

Aber ist ja auch egal. Ist einfach Geschmackssache, was man benutzt.


----------

